# Pull.push.legs or stronglifts ??



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Vague question I know. Just wondering peoples views

Cheers


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had amazing success with push, pull, legs and still use that routine from time to time.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

stonglifts


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

What are your goals mate? Stronglifts (i assume you mean the 5x5) is mostly orientated towards strength and general bulk, a PPL is a little more felxible in respect of what you can do with it as there's the reps, loading and exercise selection are up to you.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Why the obsession with 5x5

Never been good for me except screwing my rotator cuffs. Even after warmups.

I don't very often count reps anyway.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

As the wise Dtlv said it depends where you're at with training and what you're after.

However saying that ive been training about 3 years and decided to start SL 5x5 which is widely considered a beginners routine but im getting on well with it (i have made a slight adjustment but thats just increasing the weight quicker because i already knew i could lift a lot more than what i started on)

P/P/L will allow for isolation movements, however to be perfectly honest i personally dont mind getting rid of them as my arms werent growing no matter what i tried and they certainly havent shrunk on SL 5x5 so i dont need them really.

I am yet to try a P/P/L though so i cant fully comment on that part.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Why the obsession with 5x5
> 
> Never been good for me except screwing my rotator cuffs. Even after warmups.
> 
> I don't very often count reps anyway.


What was it that was screwing up your rotator cuffs? The millitary presses?

Providing you had good form id say either you werent warming up properly or you must have had an injury from before

Also can i ask why you dont count reps?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> What was it that was screwing up your rotator cuffs? The millitary presses?
> 
> Providing you had good form id say either you werent warming up properly or you must have had an injury from before
> 
> Also can i ask why you dont count reps?


Hi mate.

Mainly flat bench that screwed em up. Used to use a very wide grip at one time that did'nt seem to agree with them.

Don't count reps as is all about intensity for me, I do use heavy weight with speed. but never heavy weight were I fail from failure. More failure from cannot do any more, if that makes sense. Total focus on the muscle used.

Works better for me anyway.


----------

